# How many <dairy> goats are represented here on DGI?



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I thought the post with the millions of boers and 300 dairy goats was just a typo. We have almost 180 members here now and who knows How many lurkers! Lets tally our dairy goats! :biggrin

I have right this moment in time. 20 dairy goats total. 

don't forget to add mine to yours like "I have 6 goats >20 + 6 = 26"
buck, does, drystock, kids. I guess we have around 2000 head if Everyone gets counted! Any dairy type goat counts, mixed or whethered


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

I have 32. 32 + 26 = 58


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

6....all nd's


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

22+32+26+6=86

Autumn (22)


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

86+ my 13 =99


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

99+10 =109


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

15 + 109 = 124


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

only six for me right now so...

6+124=130


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

14 for me

14 +130 = 144


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

33 does/doelings, 2 bucks, 7 market wethers - these are all the just dairy. I have does that are 1/4 Boer, 3/4 dairy and higher Boer but did not count those.
So my 42 added in-

144 + 42 = 186


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

20 +186 =206 that is not counting bucks and babies


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

3 for us
206 + 3 = 209


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

I have five, four bred. 5+209=214


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

I have 6 , 214+6=220.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

220 + 29 = 249

susie


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I have 4.. 3 girls and 1 boy so

249 + 4 = 253


----------



## Shereen (Oct 30, 2007)

I have 27.
253 + 27 = 280


----------



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

280+7=287


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

7 here, until March!
287 + 7 = 294


----------



## lyceum (Oct 29, 2007)

85 here,
so 294 + 85= 379

Carisa


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

We have 23.

379 + 23 = 402


----------



## GallopingGoats (Oct 28, 2007)

402+12=414


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

414 + my 14 does & 4 bucks=432
Kaye


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

432 + my 3 = 435


----------



## backwoods1 (Oct 27, 2007)

435 + 2= 437


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

437 + 20 = 457


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

457 + my 16 = 473

I only counted my dairy goats, my last remaining Boer was not in my count.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

473 + my 24 = 497


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

497 + 10 = 507


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I have 5 - 3 does and 2 bucks.
507 + 5 = 512


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

512+24=536


----------



## leslieh (Oct 25, 2007)

12 does & 2 bucks
536 +14=550


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

550+22=572

(breeding 18 of those to kid!)


----------



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

572 + 25 = 597

(11 of those are bred to kid out)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

I have 8 Nigerian dwarfs, so 597 + 8= 605

Would have had 10, but we ate 2.


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

605 + 24 = 629


----------



## sunnygrl_ks (Oct 30, 2007)

629 + 6= 635

but not sure mine should count as they are wethers.. :lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

I have 16 total

So 635 + 16 = 651


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I have 49.
651 + 49 = 700


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

We have 26.
700 + 26 = 726
Camille


----------



## Keeperofmany (Oct 27, 2007)

726 + 6 = 732


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

happy to have cut down before winter to just 9 

732 + my 9 = *741*


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

741 + 18 = 759


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I have 9.

759 + 9 = 768


----------



## patty (Oct 26, 2007)

Have 14
14+768=782


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Patty welcome to the forum!! what fun barely 1/4 of the members have posted and we are already at 782 dairy goats!


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

30 does or doelings and 4 bucks so 34 + 782= 816


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

816+ my 6=822


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

With new kids on the ground - it makes us about 35 + 822 = 857


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Keep posting your numbers and lets see if we can hit 1,000 dairy goats on this forum alone.

857 + Sharon's 14 that I'm boarding= 871
Kaye


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I have three. 3 + 871= 874


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I have 27 that are all dairy. 871 + 27 = 898.


----------



## UnRuli Acres (Oct 26, 2007)

Alas I have none.......

898 + 0 = 898


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

898 + 26 = 924

Tracy


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

Discounting all my Boers:

924+34=958


----------



## cheesewhiz (Oct 26, 2007)

7 Alpines in SW Utah
958 + 7 = 965


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Down to just three...

3+965 = 969

Bethany


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

I think we have 37 right now. 20-ish bred. Only dairy goats, no boers or the like.

969+37=1006


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

We have 4 alpine girlies, and 8 alpine boer crosses, so adding our 12, =1018


----------



## Stinkerbelle (Oct 26, 2007)

1018 plus my 1 = 1019


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

1019 plus my 9=1028


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

1028+MY 12=1040


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

1040 + our 10 = 1050


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

1050 + 32 = 1082


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

1082 + 15 = 1097

really thought there would be more by now.. :sigh


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

but only 62 people have reponded to the question, if everybody posted there would be tons : )


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

1097 + my 27 + 8 here for breeding= 1132

BUT- I think we have a boo-boo at the beginning- when Sherrie said


> don't forget to add mine to yours like "I have 6 goats >20 + 6 = 26"


 as an example

She only has 20...not 26...so I think we are actually at 1126


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

so...1126 plus our14 = 1140
Becky


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

1140 + my 2 LaMancha's = 1142


----------



## prairiecomforts (Oct 25, 2007)

We have 32.


----------



## Dreen (Oct 26, 2007)

1174+mine=1190

So....we are not counting Boers.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 27, 2007)

1190+5=1195 (not counting the boer/boerdairy cross)

-Melissa


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

Melissa said:


> 1190+5=1195 (not counting the boer/boerdairy cross)
> 
> -Melissa


1195 + my 36 + 1231


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2007)

1195+24=1219


----------

